# Gizmo of the day



## derekleffew (Aug 9, 2009)

While not a new idea (somewhere on here is a thread where we've discussed such devices) flooring manufacturer Gerriets has introduced its own tape applicator.


Gerriets international - Nie Mehr auf die Knie. Die Innovation im Bühnen- und Messebereich: TapeRoller G-TR.

Does anyone use anything similar, or has anyone made his/her own?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 9, 2009)

Those overalls look awesome I want them.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 9, 2009)

Never used one (or one like it). I don't know if this could ever speed up the process that a couple skilled stagehands laying tape would accomplish. I could be wrong, as I said, I've never used one.


----------



## soundlight (Aug 9, 2009)

We have a homemade one that works great. We use it for taping down dance floors. Probably cost about $10 in materials to build.


----------



## Footer (Aug 9, 2009)

I have built one before, they are decent to use if you use it right. I have also seen them "professionally" built before that Moscow Ballet dragged one around with them. 

That thing looks a little more high tech then what I have done. Mine was just a stick with two rollers.


----------



## NickJones (Aug 10, 2009)

Would they be able to go round corners easily? They look like they would be great for the straits, but not much more...
Nick


----------



## seanandkate (Aug 10, 2009)

Having a bit of trouble seeing what the advantage is. It looks like the dude is following a pencil line in order that his line be straight. That seems like a lot of work for a straight line that can be accomplished with just two bodies and a loose roll of spike tape . . .


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 10, 2009)

The overall-clad "dude" is following the seam where two pieces of vinyl dance floor, aka Marley, meet.

As for going around corners, the tape is typically torn (the unit shown has a built-in cutter) as tape doesn't make a 90° turn easily.

Anyone who has ever laid a dance floor can appreciate one of these, either shop-built or purchased. soundlight, please post pictures of yours if you can.http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/members/soundlight.html


----------



## soundlight (Aug 10, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> soundlight, please post pictures of yours if you can.



I'm heading home today to take care of a few things, but I'll be back on campus Thursday and will try to remember to get ya some pictures. It really is a wonderful device and makes laying dance floor a lot faster and easier on the knees.


----------



## ship (Aug 11, 2009)

soundlight said:


> I'm heading home today to take care of a few things, but I'll be back on campus Thursday and will try to remember to get ya some pictures. It really is a wonderful device and makes laying dance floor a lot faster and easier on the knees.



I would add a few stage weights to the top of the applicator or at least attempt to walk the machine.

If true in chalk line, by the time one is done doing guide lines one can do dance floor tape or gaff tape on a stick in stretching it out by looking at and someone else walking it once ready. Nice cocept in application but not heavy enough to apply properly - work clothes asside.


----------



## cprted (Aug 11, 2009)

We use tape applicators. I don't think they're home made, but certainly not as skookum as that one. I'll try to remember to take a picture tomorrow.


----------



## NickJones (Aug 11, 2009)

Now if it could gaff down leads then that would be awesome.....
Possible?
Nick


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 11, 2009)

See http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/general-advice/7668-gaffing-cable-floor.html#post90066. Really only practical if one has lots of long straight cable runs to tape down, though.


----------



## dvsDave (Oct 13, 2012)

StageSpot seems to have come up with their own version of a floor tape applicator. Tape Roller - Hand Tools - Tools :: StageSpot


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Oct 13, 2012)

Still like those over-alls...


----------



## venuetech (Oct 13, 2012)

looks like a Fast Track

If you lay a dance floor you really need something like this.


----------



## CBR372 (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm in the hunt for one of these tape rollers. I would just buy the parts and build it myself but I do not have the time nor the tools. Does anyone know of someone who sells these perhaps cheaper than the above Fast track and the one stage-spot sells?

Thanks!


----------

